# Selena Gomez Nip Slip



## Masterff (25 Aug. 2013)

Hallo
habe gehört, dass es bei Springbreakers von ihr einen Nip Slip gibt.
Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild davon?
Wäre cool.
Danke..


----------



## Punisher (25 Aug. 2013)

ist nur ein Gerücht


----------



## Sachse (25 Aug. 2013)

hab den Film gesehen, da sieht man bei ihr gar nix


----------

